# Why are his gills open so wide?



## Lokadottir7808 (May 3, 2014)

My Betta 'Blindi, I noticed last night, had really weird gill movements. Like, it looked like they were opening too wide! I heard it's normal, but I don't want to trust the guy that told me so because his Betta died within a month of him getting them.

What is that, exactly?

(Only posting this here because I don't know where it would go.)


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I think you are referring to their beards: If it looks similar to this then it is perfectly normal and is part of their "posturing"/flare.....

*Disclaimer: *Pictures posted is not of my fish they were found through Google search..


----------



## Lokadottir7808 (May 3, 2014)

Yup, that's it! Thanks, I was getting worried there!


----------

